# Active 4x12?



## ACE IT UP (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Guys, just wondering if anyone knows about any powered "active" 4x12 guitar cabinets out there on the market? Not just full range response systems but speakers designed specifically for guitar playback that don't require an external power amp.

- Cory


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not aware of any, but Seismic Audio now sells amps designed to be built into cabs (such as you'd find in an active wedge). If you're DIY saavy or know someone who is you could build one yourself.


----------



## mcleanab (Aug 31, 2015)

I just picked up an ISP Technologies Vector 2x12 cab... one 12 inch regular old guitar speaker (I think it comes stock with a Celestion G12T-75, but I threw in an Eminence Man O War) and one 12 Sub Woofer... 

Essentially two power amps built in... a 100 watt power amp for the guitar speaker and a 400 watt power amp for the sub woofer, crossover throws the low frequencies to the sub, and keeps the highs and mids in the guitar speaker.

Sounds AMAZING.

I believe there is a "4x12" version that is two guitar speaker, one 15 inch sub... write ISP... they'll build you one and ship it in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 31, 2015)

Combo amp anyone? 

Sounds like a cool idea. Maybe a poweramp only active cab for use with modelers..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2015)

Matrix sells a module you can install into your cab to make it a powered cabinet. 

GM50 Module - Amp Modules

Maybe get a custom cab made and request them to install it?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, what you're asking for is a "combo amp". I'm a 4x10 man, myself (PRS MDT, Rivera Quiana). But that Rivera was heavy as. I don't recommend it to stairway access apartment dwellers. The PRS isn't much better. I can only imagine what a 4x12 would weigh.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm selling an Orange 4x12 with a road case if you're gonna pick up a cab.


----------



## Kryss (Sep 1, 2015)

not aware of any, I have a carvin 412 atm which I love. very reasonable price and sounds great. I would highly recommend them, plus they give you custom cab colors now for free which really adds a lot visually to it on stage. I use a peavey tube 50/50 I've had forever to power my cabs. it has a fuller sound imo than even the mesa 90/90 I have ran against it. peavey is pretty good with tube amps imo. I've got a genz gflex 212 and the carvin mirrors it very well. not too shabby since even a genz 212 is about $600 back in the day or more. hell the 412 versions were well over a $1000.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you're using a pedal board there's compact power amp options like the ISP stealth, or even GK's MB heads (bypassing the preamp) for mono power.


----------

